# I heard buck eye trees are poisnus to bee's, any experience?



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's a link on the subject:

http://ucanr.org/blogs/bugsquad/index.cfm?tagname=California%20Buckeye


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the link Blue sky!! Looks like I am going to get the chain saw out tomorrow and do some hackin!! I seen a few bee's on the blooms this evening. Again, thanks for the link, i really appreciate it!!....................Jason


----------

